#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Pipeline And Fluid Flow >  >  >  Piping Interview Questions

## sasirkumar

Hi all

*Piping Interview Questions by IPEBS  Institute of Piping Engineers & Building Services*.

Link

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Regards,
SasikumarSee More: Piping Interview Questions

----------


## sskctx

Hi,

Not able to download. Can u mail it to sskctx@gmail.com

----------


## tinku

Thankx a lot.

----------


## inconel

Dear Mr. Sasi,
Could you please upload it in **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] or **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] as rapidshare is not accessible here.

Thank you in advance

rgds,
inconel





> Hi all
> 
> *Piping Interview Questions by IPEBS  Institute of Piping Engineers & Building Services*.
> 
> Link
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> ...

----------


## sasirkumar

*Hi Mr inconel

I uploaded in mediafire as per your request


Here is the link*


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]




*Regards
Sasikumar
*

----------


## inconel

Thank you Mr. Sasi for your kind co-operation.

Regards,
Inconel

----------


## hadip

Many thanks

----------


## mrk

thnx dude

----------


## mbc.engg

Thanks Sasirkumar. HAPPY NEW YEAR.

----------


## haih5

Thanks

----------


## rklnt79

would you send to my email id : rrajakumar79@gmail.com

----------


## varunsway

Please can you send this doc.to my mail id- varunsway@googlemail.com

----------


## rainie1284

can anyone please send to my email chairobert@yahoo.com.au



Thank you very much in advanceSee More: Piping Interview Questions

----------


## cobraaa

useful 
thanks

----------


## mghazi

dear 
sasirkumar
please reupload this book and send me link 
thanks,
my Email  mghazi15@gmail.com

----------


## mediaramesh

thanks for the file....

----------


## ltrongluanvn2009

Thanks for your kind support

----------


## victorlachica

Hi Sasirkumar 

You are a good man. Thank you

Victor

----------


## guru4life

Thanks a lot for the link

----------


## jerryvn01

> Hi all
> 
> *Piping Interview Questions by IPEBS  Institute of Piping Engineers & Building Services*.
> 
> Regards,
> Sasikumar



Hi,

Thanks very much for this comment. It help me to think about my ideals.

Apart from that, this link below may be useful:  *[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
link




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]*
Tks again and pls keep posting.

----------


## samarpannawlakha

Thanks .. t'was worth a lot of help  :Smile:   :Smile:  
keep sharing

----------


## MZW

thanks for sharing such useful information..

----------


## mkhurram79

thanks sasi but file expired. Can u reload

----------


## eng.osmanko

thanks for sharing

----------


## iyyappan_vsk

how join to stainless steel pipe with carbon steel pipe?

See More: Piping Interview Questions

----------


## vegetablevn

> thanks for sharing



Hi,

Thanks for sharing. I was actually hired from another interview I had.  I'm sure this thread will be useful for others though.

Apart from that, this link below may be useful:*[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
link




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]*
Tks again and pls keep posting.

----------


## Muhamad Danish

Please send me on my email address 
muhammad.danish@tuwairqi.com.pk

Thanks & best regards,
MDA

----------


## chemnguyents

thank you very much

----------


## eta si bedduls

Thanks...

----------


## ildiavolo01

thanx u.....very useful.....

----------


## ildiavolo01

thanx u very much.......

----------


## 2803

Thanks

----------


## FSRFSR

thx master ..

----------


## daney198

Many thanks

----------


## helalmallick

Hi
sasi the file is deleted will u plz mail me helalmallick@gmail.com

----------


## ashwinsuda

Dear Mr.SasirKumar,

Can you please re-upload the file ? 
Or Please mail me. My mail address ashwinsuda@gmail.com

----------


## 2803

Many thanks

See More: Piping Interview Questions

----------


## praveen1

Thank you very much

----------


## fssganesh

thank u sir

----------


## tioomar

Thank you very much.. Very useful

----------


## faisal369

can you please upload the file again or send the file on *engineerfaisal@yahoo.com* 
Many Thanks

----------


## jackz ul

thanks

----------


## amitrajmane

Dear Sasirkumar,

Can you please forward the article on rajmaneamit@gmail.com

Best Regards,

Amit Rajmane

----------


## Prashanth.indhu

thank you very much

----------


## kura

thx, its very usefull

----------


## prashantdhakate

can u please send it to prashu_dhakate2005@yahoo.co.in thanks in advance

----------


## bhanugg

can u send PDF to my mail id bhanu_chandar303@yahoo.co.in

----------


## Le Quyen

Thank you verry much

----------


## luonganh89

thank you for your sharing

See More: Piping Interview Questions

----------


## tonyliao

Thanks  really appreciate.

----------


## vkspic

Thanks a lot for sharing this useful document.

keep up the good work bro.

----------


## soebadri

Thanks for link

----------


## klukluxland

thank you so much sir...

----------


## muthukumar1980

hi anybody
 kindly send the basis of stress analysis link

----------


## ADF

Thanks

----------


## KAFKA

nice share,thanks a lot

----------


## irwansyah.muchtar

Dear Friends,

Someone please send me the file irwansyahnad@gmail.com

Thanks.

----------


## irwansyah.muchtar

Thanks for links.

----------


## imran burki

Thanks dude

----------


## Le Quyen

Dear bro'
Thank so much

----------


## nutcha

Thank you very much

See More: Piping Interview Questions

----------


## nutcha

Thank you very much

B Rgds,
Nutcha

----------


## aadamx

Thanks!

----------

